# Wards Hawthorne 24" 1930s?



## ivanstringer (Jun 20, 2010)

Greetings,
Can anybody identify any more details about this bicycle?  It was purchased by my grandpa sometime in the 30s.  Anyone know what it's worth?  I am woefully uneducated on vintage bicycles and would appreciate some insight.  I attached a few photos.
Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW is all I can say. Locking fork (hope you have the key!), that tank and those lights, wow. Is all those accesories stock?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2010)

that is what's most commonly known as a "Wing Bar"


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 20, 2010)

Amazing! Looks to be a 1938 Silver Streak model, one you don't see anymore!! That'd bring some big bucks on ebay, I'd guess $500+.


----------



## ivanstringer (Jun 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, no key...yet.  We're still looking.  I think everything is stock except the reflector bars, which are still pretty cool if you ask me.  The original reflectors are in the handle grips and rear seat.  My grandpa was the only person to own this bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2010)

the Wing Bars were made by Monark SilverKing. there are people here who  know more about them. maybe Ronald will chime in some time soon.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice bike!  Is there any chance you're interested in selling?!


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice, very complete Wingbar...I like many others on here am interested if you are looking to sell...I sent you a PM message


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 30, 2010)

yes...this is a Hawthorne silverstreak aluminium also known as the Monark Silverking deluxe model M137 ( wingbar for the collectors..)
it looks very complete, i like to see some good close up pictures also of the color of the fenders.
here is a advertising of the monark silverking aka Hawthorne silverstreak


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 1, 2010)

Shes beautiful! Never seen one before. Is your Granpa still alive?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 1, 2010)

...do you have pictures of your grandpa on that bike?


----------



## akikuro (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice to have a piece of family history like that,,,and the bike is in great shape....


----------



## ratina (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow thats cool! Never seen one of those before! Even cooler that it was your Grandpas!


----------

